# Ooth timing



## bossdog004 (Mar 31, 2006)

How long after they breed does the female lay the ooths?


----------



## Jwonni (Apr 1, 2006)

i'm guessing it may be different with different mantids also i dont know if mating affect when they lay the ooth as they lay without mating as well

my guess a month to a month and a half after becoming an adult?


----------



## julian camilo (Apr 1, 2006)

i think it depends on species, but also it is very much linked to nutrition and feeding. if theyre fed as much as they can eat after mating, the ooth will come very shortly. it will take longer if they are not fed as much, as they need to build up a certain amount of nutrients etc to be able to lay such a thing as an ooth properly. at least this is what i believe, i may be wrong. also im sure there are other factors which i dont know, but food is certainly a major one.


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2006)

IMO it depends on a lot of factors.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 2, 2006)

flower mantis takes a shorter time to lay an ooth compare to hierodula species.


----------

